# Thick braid as a leader?



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Reading Sam60s topic on leaders brings to mind a question I have mulled over for ages and would like your opinion on [I know leaders have been talked about in heaps of posts, but this is a specific thought that I am curious about]:

The general advice is to use a mono or similar leader on Fireline as the super lines don't take much to cut off on rock etc. Does it have to do with Fireline being easier to cut or simply because they are thinnner thus less of them to cut? You see, my 7 kg Fireline is as thin as about 2 kg mono and that mono cuts off easily so I can understand the Fireline also cutting off easily. Mind you, Fireline can sometimes be very hard to cut.

So, what if the leader was made out of much thicker superline? Say 25 or 35 kg kg braid? That would give a much thicker cross section of line so it may be more resisant to cutting off and it is much stronger than using say 10 kg mono as a leader. But it would still be relatively thin compared to the 10 kg mono.

Or is mono simply better as a leader?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Most braids are completely opaque, meaning they are very visible, especially in the water. A lot of work has been done by manufacturers to reduce the visibility of premium mono and of fluoro. A major reason for using fluoro is that its refractive index is very close to that of water, thereby reducing its visibility. Abrasion resistance is good too.

Berkley is bringing a new version of fireline to the market which is not completely opaque and there is an expectation that it can be used straight through. Haven't seen reports of it being used in anger. Details on the Pure Fishing web site


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Troppo, good question..... some reading that I have done suggests that using monofilament or flourocarbon leaders is done because of the abrasion resistance of these products compared to superlines. If peril is correct and there is an introduction of a new generation of superline I for one would give it a go...... just one knot to worry about when fishing 8) would suit me fine.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I agree with peril in that the main purpose of using mono or flourocarbon leaders is that they are harder for the fish to see.

using heavier mono leaders will spook more fish, especially shy ones such as bream. for this reason finesse outfits (light lines, small hooks, light leaders) work best on these types of fish.

some species, especially hard hitting pelagics aren't too fussy and will hammer a bait that's tied onto 100lb mono leader on a big 8/0 hook.

I'm a convert to fireline as it doesnt get 'memory' like some mono lines and is easier to cast etc etc

the new superline sounds good and I'll definitely be trying that when it becomes available


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Interesting about fish seeing fishing line and being put off. I have read in posts about having invisible line but I have not thought about it much. Most of my fishing is in murky water. Tides ripping in and out of estuaries stirs up the water, the coastal waters are relatively shallow and often coloured by the output of the mighty Fitzroy River which because of the islands and reef tends to affect the coasts north and south. So, I think it is hard enough for fish to see my bait/lure let alone my line. But I know fish can 'feel' something wrong when they touch a bait with heavy line but go for bait on a light line (bream I found that with), so I know they can be very cautious if things don't seem right.

I guess in clear water, presenting the bait/lure with no strings apparently attached makes sense. If braid is visually 'in their faces' then I see how mono or fluro would be better.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Not sure about others but i've tried tying 8lb fireline straight to the swivel, but on the knot testing tug the knot failed. Maybe the light stuff at least is more at risk of cutting itself? that has scared me into not being lazy and just going fireline to hardware, and instead uni-knotting to a flurocarbon or mono leader. Also, think the shock absorbing effect of the flurocarbon / mono is a big advantage in reducing pulled hooks.


----------



## Yak n Jack (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, Mushi is right on the money, Mono acts like a shock absorber where as the braid has no stretch at all, when you get a decent fish on a short leash up cose to the boat it gives a bit of a margin for error so to speak!
Jack


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I saw on TV yesterday, on a fishing show, Platypus are bringing out a new range of low stretch mono with 100% knot strength. So it says 10kg it will break at 10kg. Sounded good I will most likely try some.  
Also some of the expensive leaders in mono sink giving a more attractive lure presentation ( so they say). Myself I just use whatever mono I have for the conditions. Should really use the best available as its a very important piece of tackle.
My only reel with superline 14lb is a Penn and Ive always used a leader so I dont really know. :? 
The lightest leader I use is 10lb penn 10x. and I notice I get more hits than when I use heavier. I got even more when I used 6lb and 8lb but I cant handle loosing good lures so I go up a bit.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo said:


> I saw on TV yesterday, on a fishing show, Platypus are bringing out a new range of low stretch mono with 100% knot strength. So it says 10kg it will break at 10kg. Sounded good I will most likely try some.


Watched that myself, and if it measures up to the hype would be good stuff


----------

